# ist XML wellFormed ?



## reibi (11. Sep 2006)

*Hallo,*

Habe *folgendes Problem*: 

Ich habe irgendein XML-File und möchte nur rausfinden ob es well-Formed ist.

Ich kann zB sagen ich nehme *Xerces*

Dann sieht das so aus:


```
try{
	DOMParser parser = new DOMParser();
	parser.parse("beispiel.xml");

}catch(Exemption ex){
        sysout(XML ist nicht wellFormed);
}
```


Aber erstens kann dann auch ein anderes Problem voprhanden sein was abgefangen wird, Aber das Grösste Problem ist das das ganze 0,5 Sekunden dauert und ich hätts gern schneller.

Ich hätte gerne sowas

*boolean IrgendEinParser.checkIsWellformed(){}*
oder sowas ähnliches. Mir ist auch egal welcher Parser das macht .. HAUPTSACHE ist : ES GEHT SCHNELL.


vielen Dank fürs helfen schon mal im voraus ;-)


----------



## SnooP (11. Sep 2006)

Das wird glaub ich schwierig - ein Parser kann imho erst dann aussagen über wohlgeformtheit treffen, wenn er geparsed hat... wie soll das sonst funktionieren?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2006)

SAX sollte allerdings schneller sein als DOM


----------



## reibi (12. Sep 2006)

OK .. 
@SnooP: Wenn er geparst hat:
Die XMLDatei ist sehr klein, also mit ca 10 kurzen Tags. Das ganze geParse dauert beim Xerces ca 0,5 Sekunden. .. Ganz schön lange für so ne kleine Datei .. nicht?

@Forum:
Hab noch JDOM ausprobiert. Das ganze dauert auch 0,5 Sekunden, für 2 Aufrufe(Befehle)

nämlichso:
SAXBuilder builder=new SAXBuilder();
Document myDoc=builder.build(filename);


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (16. Sep 2006)

http://www.javaworld.com/javatips/jw-javatip128_p.html

Da findest du einen selbst implementierten (sehr feature-armen) XML Parser. Das gute ist: Der Quellcode ist nur 7KB gross, er macht echt nur das nötigste. Ich benutze den selbst in meinem Applet. Wenn er keine Exceptions auswirft, dann ist der Code wellformed.


----------



## Roar (16. Sep 2006)

jdom ist doch auch DOM. nimm SAX


----------

